

Is One Company About to Lock Up the Electronic Medical Records Market? - 3143
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/06/is-one-company-about-to-lock-up-the-electronic-medical-records-market/258473/

======
airza
Well, 40% of the population of the US has an EMR in Epic, so I don't think
it's "about to" anymore.

Extra hilarious for people not familiar with their stack: up until about 2009
(maybe later?) they had all of this running in VB6. (Source: I worked there in
2009)

